# To brine or not to brine??



## mattssmokehouse (May 21, 2017)

Good Afternoon fellow smokers, I would like some opinions on brining ribs in apple juice. I've always have just used a rub overnight. Am I wasting my time or should I give it a whirl? All other suggestions are welcome. Thank you. Matt


----------



## smokeymose (May 21, 2017)

What kind of ribs? I've never thought about brining rib racks, but csrs might benefit.
Have you done it?


----------



## mattssmokehouse (May 21, 2017)

I usually do pork ribs


----------



## 3montes (May 21, 2017)

I've never felt the need to brine pork ribs but give it a try and see how it comes out. Can't hurt. If it's a full strength brine mix don't leave them in too long or you will over brine. The apple juice is a good choice. I use very little water when I make brines. always apple cider. in place of water. I generally save brine for poultry. The sugars in the apple juice will give your ribs a darker mahogany color because the sugars will caramelize on the ribs. You may not need to spritz them much during cooking if you brine. Spritz also forms a bark and if you over do it the first bite will peel the whole bark off the rib.

let us know how it turns out. Don't forget the pics!


----------



## mattssmokehouse (May 21, 2017)

Will do,thanks


----------



## millerbuilds (May 21, 2017)

​Like most everyone above, I typically do not brine either.  That said, it won't hurt as long as you keep it to 24 hours or less.  I like your idea of the apple juice and as 3montes said, it will add color to the ribs.  Do you remove the membrane before or after you brine?

Good luck and I look forward to seeing the pictures and hear about how it went.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## mattssmokehouse (May 21, 2017)

Great question, I'm guessing I'll remove it after the brine...


----------



## millerbuilds (May 21, 2017)

MattsSmokehouse said:


> Great question, I'm guessing I'll remove it after the brine...


​That's what I was thinking as well, but was not sure.

Good Luck!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## 3montes (May 21, 2017)

I would remove it first so the brine can penetrate more easily. Otherwise when you remove the membrane later you are removing some of the effects of the brining process.


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 22, 2017)

loins are the only pig parts I brine prior to making Q,  Ribs and Butts are typically self basting to keep the meat moist,  I will inject butts for flavor more than anything.  I do use brine on chops that are going to be grilled.  I feel the brine gives me a little better window for moist chops considering the high heat and how quickly a pork chop goes from nicely done to dry as a bone.


----------



## mattssmokehouse (May 31, 2017)

So I brined the ribs in Apple juice. Did one with and one without. I feel that the brined ribs were a little tough while the unbrined were practically falling off the bone. Brined had a good taste though. They were babybacks. I also tried the 2-2-1 method for the first time. Either way I had fun and a cold beer.


----------



## noboundaries (May 31, 2017)

MattsSmokehouse said:


> So I brined the ribs in Apple juice. Did one with and one without. *I feel that the brined ribs were a little tough while the unbrined were practically falling off the bone*. Brined had a good taste though. They were babybacks. I also tried the 2-2-1 method for the first time. Either way I had fun and a cold beer.


Interesting.  Going to have to think this one through.  I've never brined ribs, but I have brined loins, butts, and chops.


----------



## chazman24 (Aug 25, 2017)

I've been soaking my baby backs for years in apple juice and cider vinegar for years. Pull the membrane, heavy on the rub, then soak overnite if possible, 2 to 4 hrs. In a pinch. Usually add a splash of lemon juice and Worcestershire to the marinade. Good flavor. Tender too.


----------



## jimmyinsd (Aug 30, 2017)

Chazman24 said:


> I've been soaking my baby backs for years in apple juice and cider vinegar for years. Pull the membrane, heavy on the rub, then soak overnite if possible, 2 to 4 hrs. In a pinch. Usually add a splash of lemon juice and Worcestershire to the marinade. Good flavor. Tender too.


doesnt the brine wash the rub off?


----------



## chazman24 (Aug 30, 2017)

That's why I put it on heavy. Adds to the flavor of the marinade too.


----------



## panupat (Aug 31, 2017)

I had a chef friend recommending me to brine my pork in a 2% salt solution for 24 hours. On my first try I sprinkle the ribs with only salt and pepper after the brine as a test and really love the result. It seemed to add flavor deep into the meat even with membrane on. When I fully rub my ribs tho the added flavor become unnoticeable.


----------

